# My 7950gt can do better. Right



## playsallybally (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok i'ts like this i got a and i run crysis on my computor just woundering if there is an easy way to overclock it without killing it.
And i would like to overclock my processor too byt thats a little bit tricier,right?:4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

while there is always some risk it is minimal i would start by posting your full system specs and running 3dmark 06 at stock so we can view the improvment after the overclock


----------



## playsallybally (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok so i shall run the 3d mark 06? Whay? And by the way i got 4728 points in stock.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i wanted to get a base score so wee can see the improvment 

Ok you should post your full system specs and your temps and voltages before we begin emember if you want overclock the cpu we need you exact motherboad model


----------



## playsallybally (Feb 27, 2008)

crap... The computor just broke down.


----------



## playsallybally (Feb 27, 2008)

it wont restart not even in safe mode what happen now... my ordernary luck:upset:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

try booting with one stick of memorey 

What type of hard drive to you have?


----------



## playsallybally (Feb 27, 2008)

Now it started without problems,strange. Anyway how do you check the model of the motherboard?


----------



## playsallybally (Feb 27, 2008)

It wont star now i guess i must wait a while untill a can start it again.

The only thin i found was this:

6-quad/s series motherboards
intel® 965/946 chipset utility cd
Support intel® core™2 duo processor

I read that from the instalations cd after the computor broke down again:sigh:


----------



## playsallybally (Feb 27, 2008)

No... The name of the motherboard i writen with a big text on the box and i misst it:sigh: The name is: GA-965P-S3.


----------



## playsallybally (Feb 27, 2008)

Sound = HD Audio GbE LAN, Realtek HD Audio

Ethernet card=Marvel Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Monitor = Samsung Syncmaster 226bw

Videocard = NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT

Motherboard=Gigabyte S Series GA-965P-S3

Bluetouth = Genetric Bluetouth Radio

Computor = ACPI Multiprocessor PC

Harddrive = Samsung HD400LJ

Discreader = TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S183A

Processor = intel core 2 cpu 6600 2.4 GHz P965
intel core 2 cpu 6600 2.4 GHz P965

RAID = Gigabyte GBB36X Controller

usb = 10 usb 2.0

Powersuply=ACE 400U 520w

How do i messure the temp and voltage?


----------

